# Trunk button / switch issue



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

Searched, and couldn't find anything. Has anyone on here had issues with he truck release switch (located on the trunk lid between the emblem and the licence plate) going out? As of late mine was getting more and more challenging to use. IE needed to hold it for 5-10 seconds to pop or needs excessive pressure to pop. Now however it is not working at all. The trunk pops with no issues while I use the remote however. Is this a known issue that others have run into? Are there any known TSB's etc etc? Any advice/ help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Common problem. Sometime the trunk will open by itself to.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

There is a TSB, but I don't have the number off hand. The TSB is about the Trunk opening when not expected, and about the wiring getting moisture build up and corroding. It adds a "two step" relay for the open buttons and replaces the wiring. From what I have heard around here, it seems most dealers will perform this TSB Repair for free.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

my companies 2011 cruze 1LT is a fleet version cruise,and it was updated for this trunk release bulletin.
updated software and a new updated key fob.
the trunk release button on the key fob has the word hold molded on it with raised letters


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I went to a dealer today to ask about the 2 shot trunk repair and he told me the apart is no longer available and it would cost @ 250 because done after warranty is up. Oh well guess I continue to pay attention to where my FOB is in pockets in relation to car proximity.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a tutorial written on its replacement in the tutorial library, including specific part numbers and instructions for replacing it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have a tutorial written on its replacement in the tutorial library, including specific part numbers and instructions for replacing it.


Link please? I'm not finding it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have ordered a automatic all windows up and down plug in module. It also has a function where if your engine is running you can push the door unlock button on the dash 3 times the trunk will open. Cost $A13.00 and just plugs in. Got it from Hong Kong off E-Bay.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118202


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Patman said:


> I went to a dealer today to ask about the 2 shot trunk repair and he told me the apart is no longer available and it would cost @ 250 because done after warranty is up. Oh well guess I continue to pay attention to where my FOB is in pockets in relation to car proximity.





XtremeRevolution said:


> I have a tutorial written on its replacement in the tutorial library, including specific part numbers and instructions for replacing it.


Oh, you're talking about the trunk switch. Because of the juxtaposition with Patman, I thought you were talking about installing the 2-shot relay.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Oh, you're talking about the trunk switch. Because of the juxtaposition with Patman, I thought you were talking about installing the 2-shot relay.


Quick question? Is it just 2014 built after 24 February 2014 that get the BCM update for press and hold or is that all cars now? 

Patmans issue sounds more like #PI0924B than #PI0492A granted I believe my exterior non waterproof button possibly caused the unwanted open trunk before it totally stopped working. My keys aren't in my pocket as i'm more afraid of the **** thing opening in my pocket. 

You aware of any other fobs we can use if we performed Camaro recall key swap? Neutering the flip key and keeping the bulky fob is just, ahhh.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I have ordered a automatic all windows up and down plug in module. It also has a function where if your engine is running you can push the door unlock button on the dash 3 times the trunk will open. Cost $A13.00 and just plugs in. Got it from Hong Kong off E-Bay.


Keep us up to date with test and evaluation after it arrives.....


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Keep us up to date with test and evaluation after it arrives.....


A friend already has it, only he didn't know about the boot function. The windows part is great though. He is going to let me know if the boot parts works. His car is a JG diesel and mine is a JH, but it should work OK. It just plugs in where the plug used for checking the functions is, under the dash on the RHS. I don't know the right term, but you just plug it in and away you go.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

List price on that two shot relay was 88 bucks, dealer didn't even know about it, but showed him the free replacement, 250 bucks sounds like of expensive. Told the dealer I would install it myself, too easy to break those weak plastic tabs on the hinged fuse panel. And some of these guys break things than they can fix. 

Thought this was a stupid cure, practically every other remote I had, had this programmed into the remote, and would have been far cheaper just to replace that super tiny and cheap PCB within the confines of the remote.

No wonder why I could never find that GM part number: 95093127 because I was looking for a trunk release switch, not a harness. And why replace the entire harness when just the switch has dirty contacts and more than likely is not sealed. Its current is extremely low because it fires a command to a very high input impedance CMOS microprocessor.

Mine is still working after 3 1/2 years, but will be darn if I would replace it, never had for years, all kinds of automotive switches, ignition, neutral safety, blower motor, door locks, you name it. Most can be snapped apart, some are riveted, few need to be cut opened. Just take them apart, clean and polish the contacts, lubricate, and put them back together again.

Ha, on one GM SUV blower motor switch, couldn't buy that, was warped due to excessive contact resistance, but GM wanted 300 bucks for the entire climate control. With this one, heated it and reformed the plastic so it would work.

Just last week, had problems with my power window switches on my 88 Supra, well is 28 years old. First I clean off my work bench, these were snap together, and very carefully opened the switches, took several jeweler screwdrivers to do this, then springs would go flying all over the place. But caught them all. Only problem was a light film on the contacts, cleaned up beautiful with my electric burnishing tool, and snapped it back together again. Works like new.

Not sure what I would do if my Cruze trunk switch goes bad, never know what I am going to do until I look at it. With my boat, was using a super cheap micro switch that burnt out the contacts. Replaced that with an industrial microswitch had laying around. Had to deepen the slot in the cam so I would close in the neutral position, and form a bracket, but at least now, I know it will last.

Maybe this Cruze switch needs some weather proofing, replacing a cheap part with another way overpriced cheap part is not a cure.


----------

